# Did Northen New England have a actual "snowstorm" this year?



## nhskier1969 (Mar 30, 2016)

If so when was it.
the following do not count: cold fronts, snow to rain, terrain enhanced snow showers, lake effect.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2016)

I think that you have to define what Northern New England is

As I recall, there were 1 or 2 "decent" storms that finally got going and did hit the mountains of Western Maine, but missed Northern VT.

But I do believe that you are correct in that no real 100% snowstorm hit Northern New England this year, just some geographic events


----------



## JoeB-Z (Mar 31, 2016)

In Ascutney, VT (which I would not consider Northern Vermont at all and is at low elevation), I used my snowblower once on 3 inches of sloppy crud.


----------



## delco714 (Apr 1, 2016)

Central Maine.. I forget when, but we got one 11" storm sometime before January


----------



## jack97 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wildcat had a decent snowstorm that they "opened" two natural trails up at the summit. One trail was legit, they drop the ropes, as for the other they looked the other way when it got poached.  It was the softest bumps I skied in a while and I was lucky to hit them. The elevation kept most of the storms going more toward snow than rain and the accumulation made for a decent base on these trails.

 Was there last week and those two trails were barren


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2016)

They had a few in the 9-10" range. One around the holidays, one mid/late January and 1 in late February.  I was only able to really take advantage of the one in January.  Poached Al's, which in a normal season I wouldn't do with how little snow was on it.  I did ski Lift Lion after the other storms too, but it was after warm ups that ruined the surfaces.

While 85" on the season is meager by any standard, it was really the warm ups that killed things.  Mid season Wildcat typically retains snow really well due to elevation and being quite North.  They've had a few seasons in the 125-140 range in the past ten years that skied light years better due to better temps.


----------



## telenathan (Apr 1, 2016)

Spent the winter living on the slopes of Sugarbush, nothing that would be considered a snowstorm in a normal year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 2, 2016)

Very interesting pattern this winter.  In usual El Nino winter north vermont mountains will do better. Mostly due to elevation and latitude. The pattern this winter was to have storms go just north or go south. Then throw much higher than average temps that was a recipe for disaster from the beginning.  Hopefully this isn't a trend.  Looking at the last 6 winters in northern Vermont all 6 have been below average for snowfall.  09-10, 11-12 and 15-16 being well below average.  This 6 year run comes after a 10+ year run of incredibly snowy winters in Northern Vermont.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 5, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Very interesting pattern this winter.



That's putting it nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 6, 2016)

It's been a bad 2 years now.   The heavy snow didn't travel much further north than Massachusetts. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------

